# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Storing luggage in Paris ?

## CarolineWills

Hello
I plan to visit Paris for the second time and the first time with my daughter in september.
I booked most of all we can do in Paris except for my last day.

My problem is our luggage, so I would like to know if there is a place or service who storing our luggage because we doesnt want to carrying our luggage in all Paris to join the airport.


So any tips ?

----------


## JEK

Welcome to the Forum Caroline!

Through the magic of Google ("storing luggage in Paris") I may have a solution for you:


https://www.eelway.com/en?gclid=Cj0K...CmsaAp0p8P8HAQ

----------


## stbartshopper

We have stored luggage at train stations in Paris and other cities in Europe. They have large lockers and are very reasonable and safe. There is probably one in a location that will be convenient for you.

----------


## stbartshopper

Also welcome to the Forum Caroline.

----------


## CarolineWills

> Also welcome to the Forum Caroline.



 Thank you   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

So I tried a mobile luggage storage and it was quite simple.

They sent us a text an hour before arriving and collected our luggage at our rental. They sealed each bag and asked me to sign on their phone to confirm the seals numbers.

10 hours later at the airport, I met them at the rendez-vous point ,Another signature and done.

----------


## amyb

Great!  and thank you for getting back to us and sharing that all went well.

----------


## GramChop

Easy peasy!  Thanks for the tip.

----------


## stbartshopper

Please share the contact information re the mobile luggage co you used.

----------

